# Vore



## Stripy (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone a vore fan? o.o Just wondered if I'm alone or not o.o


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes I'm afraid you are very alone in the world. :'-(


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I draw vore sometimes. It doesn't turn me on or anything, I mainly draw it for other people, or for humorous purposes. 

...unless it's vaginal vore. Then it turns me on.


...I'm a weird person.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 27, 2006)

I love vore... sometimes. Depends on how it's done, really.


----------



## TheListener (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm similar to Invader Pichu where I'm not offended at it, I think a lot if it is quite cool and all, but it isn't a fetish for me. Not that it is a bad thing that it is a fetish of mine, of course.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Jun 27, 2006)

I dont really see the attraction in being someones food...


----------



## Stripy (Jun 27, 2006)

well there's alot of weird ftishes in the world, just the way it is :3


----------



## Myr (Jun 28, 2006)

I love vore too!  *mmm's and pats belly* Who wants to get eaten?


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jun 28, 2006)

No sir, I don't like it. I'll admit when an artst I happen to like draws it, that it'll be well draw, but the subject matter itself just doesn't appeal to me in the slighest I'm afradi D:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 28, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> I love vore too!  *mmm's and pats belly* Who wants to get eaten?



I won't object to it good dwaggy. ;3


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 5, 2006)

I love vore, I RP it all the time, but real life vore, I stay away from.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 5, 2006)

Fox Amoore said:
			
		

> I love vore, I RP it all the time, but real life vore, I stay away from.



...how the hell do you vore something IRL?


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Jul 5, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Fox Amoore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to ask the same thing.


Then I realized, I honestly DON'T wanna know...


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE:    Vore*



			
				I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you really don't want to know, it makes even me squirm o.o


----------



## Moon-Baby (Jul 6, 2006)

> ...how the hell do you vore something IRL?








Like that? :3


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 6, 2006)

Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> > ...how the hell do you vore something IRL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Somniloquy (Jul 7, 2006)

Vore's alright when it's tastefully done...until things get bloody. Then it's kinda ew. x_x

Heh. The word tastefully in a vore threat. Haha. <_< *laughtrack*


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 7, 2006)

It's the way I see it, it's totally fine as long as it's fun, there are things faaaaaar worse. =)


----------

